# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Ouderdomsexzeem

## kees1

Hoi, mijn vraag is de volgende. Mijn vader heeft ouderdomsexzeem en heeft een half jaar in Nijmegen gelegen hiervoor. Hij is wat opgekapt, maar die vervelende jeuk blijft en een zalfje hiervoor dat echt werkt schijnt er niet te zijn. Nu hoorde ik laatst van iemand dat Boegembalsem wel schijnt te helpen. Dit wordt gebruikt bij brandwonden die niet open zijn. Heeft er iemand ervaring met deze balsem ? Laat het me weten, zodat mijn vader weer in ieder geval beter kan slapen. Dank u.

----------

